# Where to buy polysorbate 80



## PuddinAndPeanuts

I'm out of polysorbate 80, and am kind of dead in the water till more gets shipped in. Does anybody know of a shop that carries it?  I'm near Annapolis and Baltimore, Maryland, if that helps.


----------



## Arimara

Nurture Soap has that and given where you are, I think they'd be the fastest. I've ordered from them 2 or three times and each time, I got my items pretty quick (within a week of ordering). They might be fast for you.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts

Arimara said:


> Nurture Soap has that and given where you are, I think they'd be the fastest. I've ordered from them 2 or three times and each time, I got my items pretty quick (within a week of ordering). They might be fast for you.




Thanks-  I actually ended up ordering 7 pounds from WSP (shockingly, they had best price!) and a smaller amount using Amazon prime, so that part will come in tomorrow.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

So you're all set. Think I'll add these for future reference:

SOAPERS CHOICE - Chicago
https://soaperschoice.com/cosmetic-ingredients

BRAMBLE BERRY - WA State
https://www.brambleberry.com/Polysorbate-80-P4438.aspx

MMS in UTAH
https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Polysorbate-80.html

CAMDEN GREY - FL
https://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/polysorbate-80-bulk.html


----------

